# "Under the Dome" anyone?



## Amelia

Anyone watching?


----------



## Harry Dresden

Amelia said:


> Anyone watching?



i will give it a shot....


----------



## Noomi

Starts tonight here in Oz, my dad and I want to watch it.
Reminds me a lot of a series of books I have read by Michael Grant - the 'Gone' series, about a group of kids trapped under a dome. This series is apparently based on a Stephen King novel, so it'll be interesting to see what its lie.


----------



## Gracie

Nope. Couldn't even read the book without yawning.


----------



## Politico

It has limited potential. If they don't resolve it within a season everyone would be dead.


----------



## Granny

Nope - sort of listened to it for awhile.  Stephen King scares the hell out of me.


----------



## mamooth

Lot of conspiracies in such a little town. That's what stretched believability for me a bit, as opposed to the dome.

However, how can one not love cows sliced in half, and seeing things smashing into invisible domes? Of course, now that such thrills are over, let's see if they can keep it interesting.


----------



## Sarah G

Amelia said:


> Anyone watching?



I watched the first one and it was good. It makes me curious what happened to make that Dome appear.

I'll give it a shot.


----------



## hjmick

Sarah G said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone watching?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched the first one and it was good. It makes me curious what happened to make that Dome appear.
> 
> I'll give it a shot.
Click to expand...


I read the book... Want me to tell you what caused the "dome?"

The book was okay, not great. Certainly not _The Stand_, but what is?

I stopped reading King for many years, _Gerald's Game_ was abysmal. His last two, _Under the Dome_ and _11/22/63_ were alright, the latter being the better of the two...

I'm recording it, will watch it all at once.


----------



## daveman

I was disappointed in the book.  He got some basic science stuff wrong, and that wrecked it for me.


----------



## Gem

I found the book tiresome.  An interesting premise that he ruined by too much drama in one small town, political soap-boxing when it wasn't needed, and what I felt was a ridiculous ending.

Was a bit too much like this for me:
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6TRVXG4kQE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6TRVXG4kQE[/ame]


All that being said...I'm watching it...'cause I'm a sucker.  ;P


----------



## Amelia

I think I'm going to unsubscribe now.  Every time I open the thread I feel like I'm pushing my luck and someone might let a spoiler slip any second.  




Better safe than sorry!


----------



## Sarah G

hjmick said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone watching?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched the first one and it was good. It makes me curious what happened to make that Dome appear.
> 
> I'll give it a shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read the book... Want me to tell you what caused the "dome?"
> 
> The book was okay, not great. Certainly not _The Stand_, but what is?
> 
> I stopped reading King for many years, _Gerald's Game_ was abysmal. His last two, _Under the Dome_ and _11/22/63_ were alright, the latter being the better of the two...
> 
> I'm recording it, will watch it all at once.
Click to expand...


Yes, I want to know about the dome.  There were some hints but I couldn't figure it out.


----------



## Sarah G

Amelia said:


> I think I'm going to unsubscribe now.  Every time I open the thread I feel like I'm pushing my luck and someone might let a spoiler slip any second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better safe than sorry!



Unsubscribing from your own thread?  You're so weird, Amelia.


----------



## Gracie

hjmick said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone watching?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched the first one and it was good. It makes me curious what happened to make that Dome appear.
> 
> I'll give it a shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read the book... Want me to tell you what caused the "dome?"
> 
> The book was okay, not great. Certainly not _The Stand_, but what is?
> 
> I stopped reading King for many years, _Gerald's Game_ was abysmal. His last two, _Under the Dome_ and _11/22/63_ were alright, the latter being the better of the two...
> 
> I'm recording it, will watch it all at once.
Click to expand...


From a Buick 8 is good. So is Dumas Key. More like the old S. King. Do give them a shot. I think you will like them. Also...try reading Swan Song by Robert McGammon. It is similar to The Stand..but much better. Another one McGammon wrote was Wolf's Hour. You can google them or go to amazon and read up on what they are about.

Under The Dome I just couldn't get in to.

What I WILL watch, if it ever is made, is The Dark Tower. Depending on who they get to play as Roland.

Thankee Sai


----------



## Gracie

I'm the kind of gal that reads the last page of a book FIRST. But some people don't like spoilers so perhaps it could be shared in a pm? Not for me..but for whomever wants to know the ending and whatnot.


----------



## MeBelle

DVRing it!


----------



## Luissa

I watched it. I didn't see the beginning. What was with the dead doctor?


----------



## Luissa

I keep thinking of The Simpson movie


----------



## daveman

Gracie said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched the first one and it was good. It makes me curious what happened to make that Dome appear.
> 
> I'll give it a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read the book... Want me to tell you what caused the "dome?"
> 
> The book was okay, not great. Certainly not _The Stand_, but what is?
> 
> I stopped reading King for many years, _Gerald's Game_ was abysmal. His last two, _Under the Dome_ and _11/22/63_ were alright, the latter being the better of the two...
> 
> I'm recording it, will watch it all at once.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From a Buick 8 is good. So is Dumas Key. More like the old S. King. Do give them a shot. I think you will like them. Also...try reading Swan Song by Robert McGammon. It is similar to The Stand..but much better. Another one McGammon wrote was Wolf's Hour. You can google them or go to amazon and read up on what they are about.
> 
> Under The Dome I just couldn't get in to.
> 
> What I WILL watch, if it ever is made, is The Dark Tower. Depending on who they get to play as Roland.
> 
> Thankee Sai
Click to expand...

The Dark Tower rocks!  

Ron Howard?s ?The Dark Tower? Adaptation Still Alive

Russell Crowe as the Gunslinger?  Yeah, I can see that.


----------



## konradv

Watched the whole first episode wondering why no one was at least trying to tunnel out.  Guess they need something for episode two.


----------



## Noomi

The first episode took a couple minutes to grab me, but once it did, it was really good.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

mamooth said:


> Lot of conspiracies in such a little town. That's what stretched believability for me a bit, as opposed to the dome.
> 
> However, how can one not love cows sliced in half, and seeing things smashing into invisible domes? Of course, now that such thrills are over, let's see if they can keep it interesting.



I read the book.  Trust me, it will stay interesting.  In spite of some of the bad reviews here.

I am planning to watch it but there was a problem with my cable service on Monday and I didn't get it going until 20 minutes in.  So I didn't watch it because that premiere episode is airing again Sunday and I want to watch the entire hour all at once.

I liked the ending, I thought it was one of King's better endings.  It explains why the dome came down.  That's all I'll say, don't want to spoil it for anyone.

Glad this show is on, I've watched almost no tv since Surivor ended.  And I need to watch some television..otherwise I just work constantly.  Need some downtime.


----------



## Katzndogz

I liked it.    It made me want tosee what was going to happen next.  Siberia looks pretty good too.  Every one is looking to be the next Lost.


----------



## Noomi

Watched the 2nd episode last night. That Reverend dude, he's trouble. And I still hope the creepy boyfriend dies in a fire.


----------



## Montrovant

The second episode was definitely inferior to the first.  The idea is a good draw, but the reactions of the town are pretty silly.  I'll keep watching, but I wonder if this can work over the course of a whole season.


----------



## Pop23

Ok, been watching and my question is, you have this giant invisible dome covering your town. Wouldn't half the town be hanging out near the wall trying to figure out what it is?

No, they hang out in the center of town?

No friggin way

But I do like the show


----------



## Harry Dresden

Pop23 said:


> Ok, been watching and my question is, you have this giant invisible dome covering your town. Wouldn't half the town be hanging out near the wall trying to figure out what it is?
> 
> No, they hang out in the center of town?
> 
> No friggin way
> 
> But I do like the show



i would not be able to do that Pop....the mail still has to get delivered....


----------



## Noomi

Pop23 said:


> Ok, been watching and my question is, you have this giant invisible dome covering your town. Wouldn't half the town be hanging out near the wall trying to figure out what it is?
> 
> No, they hang out in the center of town?
> 
> No friggin way
> 
> But I do like the show



Well, they don't know what it is, or if its dangerous, so they are keeping well away from it.


----------



## Pop23

Harry Dresden said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, been watching and my question is, you have this giant invisible dome covering your town. Wouldn't half the town be hanging out near the wall trying to figure out what it is?
> 
> No, they hang out in the center of town?
> 
> No friggin way
> 
> But I do like the show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i would not be able to do that Pop....the mail still has to get delivered....
Click to expand...


You must live outside the dome!


----------



## Harry Dresden

Pop23 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, been watching and my question is, you have this giant invisible dome covering your town. Wouldn't half the town be hanging out near the wall trying to figure out what it is?
> 
> No, they hang out in the center of town?
> 
> No friggin way
> 
> But I do like the show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i would not be able to do that Pop....the mail still has to get delivered....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must live outside the dome!
Click to expand...


nope...even if you are in....the PO has a contingency plan to get the mail delivered even in a Nuclear War....i kid you not....so im sure they have one for a Dome...


----------



## Pop23

Harry Dresden said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> i would not be able to do that Pop....the mail still has to get delivered....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must live outside the dome!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nope...even if you are in....the PO has a contingency plan to get the mail delivered even in a Nuclear War....i kid you not....so im sure they have one for a Dome...
Click to expand...


They may, but Fed Ex will get there first.....

Just sayin


----------



## Harry Dresden

Pop23 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must live outside the dome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nope...even if you are in....the PO has a contingency plan to get the mail delivered even in a Nuclear War....i kid you not....so im sure they have one for a Dome...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They may, but Fed Ex will get there first.....
> 
> Just sayin
Click to expand...


you had to go there?.....


----------



## Noomi

Any guesses as to what Junior will do? Will he pull that lever and hang Barbie or not?
Is Big Jim going to be bumped off?


----------



## Politico

I was kinda hoping. He could have set a record for getting whacked from two shows in two days.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Politico said:


> I was kinda hoping. He could have set a record for getting whacked from two shows in two days.



I was thinking the same thing.

I think I decided after the season finale that I can't stand this show.  It makes no sense and it's boring.  What's season 2 going to be about?  I bet they're still in the dome and nothing makes sense yet!  And despite nothing happening in the story a bunch of the characters die!  Woohoo!  What a formula!


----------



## Montrovant

TheOldSchool said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was kinda hoping. He could have set a record for getting whacked from two shows in two days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same thing.
> 
> I think I decided after the season finale that I can't stand this show.  It makes no sense and it's boring.  What's season 2 going to be about?  I bet they're still in the dome and nothing makes sense yet!  And despite nothing happening in the story a bunch of the characters die!  Woohoo!  What a formula!
Click to expand...


LOL, I was actually having a conversation about this show not long ago with my mother.  She mentioned that her husband watches the show, but isn't really sure why.  I agreed with that assessment, and stopped watching.  I didn't even bother with the last 3 or 4 episodes of the season.


----------



## Katzndogz

Siberia is better than Under the Dome.   I tape UTD for later.   Big Jim hasn't yet figured out that he's going to have to kill the entire town eventually.   What's bothersome is that there is some indication that the dome was put there by extraterrestials and the people of Chester's Mill are "chosen people".  The story seems to be going off the rails.


----------



## DGS49

I, for one, watched the entire series - you know, it was called a MINI-SERIES - but it turned out NOT to be a mini-series at all.  Due to a ratings anomaly they decided NOT to end it (as promised), but rather to convert into some bullshit, cheap, poorly written copy of LOST, which was another fraud with writers who had no fucking idea where they were going, and kept throwing out hints and prophecies and never followed up on them.

Yes, I'm pissed.

I read the book after watching the first couple episodes, and frankly the book was pretty lame as well, but I decided to stick it out and watch the thing - since there's nothing else on the tube in the summer but reality bullshit and re-runs.  Some of the differences between the book and the TV series were understandable, but some were contrived.

The gullibility of the townspeople in the TV series was so extreme as to not be believable.  They follow this fat used car salesman as though he is the re-birth of Adolf Hitler?  Come on.  And the Top Cop (Linda?) was a combination of buffoon and Gestapo officer that again was not believable.  Do you really believe the town would allow itself to be terrorized by an army of the local Juvenile Delinquents, deputized as cops with guns in their pockets?  I don't.

By the last couple episodes, when they had to shift gears from MINI-SERIES with a definitive ending, to a continuing ridiculous saga, the writing was preposterous.  The dead lady who was not really the dead lady, and threw out a dozen ridiculous warnings? Give me a fucking break.  In the final episode, "Barbie" spent the entire episode with his hands handcuffed behind his back - and nobody thought to remove his handcuffs?  Are you shittin' me?  And at the end he stands there on the trapdoor on the gallows without any resistance whatsoever?  Knowing that if Junior even sneezes he will be hanged?  When did he develop shit for brains?

I hope the fucking dome collapses and they all die.  But I won't waste my time watching any of it.  It was horrible and promises to be even worse next year.


----------



## longknife

I've watched every episode and have to agree about the writing.

Big Jim, the used car salesman, has a Messiah complex and will do anything to stop others from getting in his way.

His kid is from for right in the head.

The sheriff is a joke.

The red head falling for the man who killed her husband?

And the hero, being such a he-man can't get out of his cuffs or didn't have enough sense to grab a weapon to wipe out Big Jim and his buddies?

All in all, as there was little or nothing else to watch, I had it on the teley. Not a big deal and won't break my heart if it comes to a screeching end.


----------



## DGS49

Book Spoiler Coming:

For those who don't know, the book took a much different turn, more or less as follows:  The dome was created by a group of boisterous alien "adolescents" using some sort of a game console on their home planet.  They thought they were playing a harmless game, and did not realize they were terrorizing and killing sentient beings.  (The analogy used by King in the book is that it was like kids on earth burning ants with a magnifying glass, assuming that they can't feel pain and are not self-aware).

While the kids who knew about the Egg were figuring this out, a series of events took place that resulted in all of the stored propane in the town exploding at one time, and creating a  massive fire that basically consumed most of the oxygen within the dome.

Over the course of a short time (couple hours), virtually everyone within the dome died of a combination of suffocation and breathing the tainted air from the fire/explosion.  Including Big Jim.

The Dome in the novel was not completely impermeable, and a bit of air would pass through.  Also, communication with the outside was maintained through cell phones and internet.  Seeing what was coming, Barbie communicated with his contact on the outside to set up a grid of giant fans on the outside of the dome at a pre-arranged spot.  Barbie and his few remaining friends went to that spot and were able to breath the wisps of air that were passing through the wall, to prolong their lives temporarily.

Meanwhile, one of the kids figured out what was going on with the dome, picked up the egg and was able to telepathically plead with one of the aliens to remove the dome.  It worked.

By the time the dome magically lifted back into the sky, never to be seen again, only Barbie, the Redhead and a few of the kids remained alive, and the town was totally destroyed by the fire and explosion.

Not a very satisfying ending, to a typically King-like preposterous scenario.  Big Jim basically died of a heart attack and Barbie never got any revenge or vindication from the townspeople - who all believed he was responsible for everything.


----------



## Noomi

I do agree about Linda - shit cop. Why the hell didn't she stand up and object to Barbie's execution? And is she ever going to change her clothes? She's worn that cop outfit for months now, she must stink to high heaven!


----------



## MikeK

I am bored by fantasy.  But I did watch parts of three episodes -- only because I have a profound loathing for the persona of the _Big Jim_ character, who also plays _Hank Schraeder_ in _Breaking Bad._  I recorded and sampled those three episodes hoping to see something really painful happen to him but I was sorely disappointed.  

Although the actor who plays _Big Jim_ manages to perfectly project the egomaniacal authoritarian personality, my overall impression of _The Dome_ is it's a stupidly contrived, poorly presented bore and a waste of time.


----------



## Montrovant

MikeK said:


> I am bored by fantasy.  But I did watch parts of three episodes -- only because I have a profound loathing for the persona of the _Big Jim_ character, who also plays _Hank Schraeder_ in _Breaking Bad._  I recorded and sampled those three episodes hoping to see something really painful happen to him but I was sorely disappointed.
> 
> Although the actor who plays _Big Jim_ manages to perfectly project the egomaniacal authoritarian personality, my overall impression of _The Dome_ is it's a stupidly contrived, poorly presented bore and a waste of time.



Does this show qualify as fantasy?


----------



## Zona

TheOldSchool said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was kinda hoping. He could have set a record for getting whacked from two shows in two days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same thing.
> 
> I think I decided after the season finale that I can't stand this show.  It makes no sense and it's boring.  What's season 2 going to be about?  I bet they're still in the dome and nothing makes sense yet!  And despite nothing happening in the story a bunch of the characters die!  Woohoo!  What a formula!
Click to expand...


Not true!  

There is an egg...and uh, lights...and stuff.

(I don't get this show, but I tried).


----------



## hortysir

Guess I'm gonna have to pick the book back up.

I thought it was just going to be a summer season, but then they do a 'season finale' implying a second season.

The book is larger that The Stand was, so there is still a LOT to be revealed.
Maybe I'll finish it before Season 2 and know if I want to tune in


----------



## MikeK

Montrovant said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am bored by fantasy.  But I did watch parts of three episodes -- only because I have a profound loathing for the persona of the _Big Jim_ character, who also plays _Hank Schraeder_ in _Breaking Bad._  I recorded and sampled those three episodes hoping to see something really painful happen to him but I was sorely disappointed.
> 
> Although the actor who plays _Big Jim_ manages to perfectly project the egomaniacal authoritarian personality, my overall impression of _The Dome_ is it's a stupidly contrived, poorly presented bore and a waste of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this show qualify as fantasy?
Click to expand...

Do you really need to ask if there is something fantastic about a big dome covering a town?  

I tuned this nonsense in somewhere near the end and returned to the last two episodes expecting to possibly find that the _dome_ was a metaphor.  But it wasn't.  It is just a really stupid, poorly acted waste of time.


----------



## Montrovant

MikeK said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am bored by fantasy.  But I did watch parts of three episodes -- only because I have a profound loathing for the persona of the _Big Jim_ character, who also plays _Hank Schraeder_ in _Breaking Bad._  I recorded and sampled those three episodes hoping to see something really painful happen to him but I was sorely disappointed.
> 
> Although the actor who plays _Big Jim_ manages to perfectly project the egomaniacal authoritarian personality, my overall impression of _The Dome_ is it's a stupidly contrived, poorly presented bore and a waste of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this show qualify as fantasy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really need to ask if there is something fantastic about a big dome covering a town?
> 
> I tuned this nonsense in somewhere near the end and returned to the last two episodes expecting to possibly find that the _dome_ was a metaphor.  But it wasn't.  It is just a really stupid, poorly acted waste of time.
Click to expand...


I don't think anything fantastic makes it part of the fantasy genre.  Is the dome alien in origin?  That might put it into the sci-fi category.  Is it supernatural, and will it lead to fear and death?  That might make it horror.

I think of fantasy as more about magic, sword & sorcery, dragons, etc.


----------



## Alfalfa

The show started out slow, picked up steam, then took a header into the asphalt. 

Didn't even watch the last 3-4 episodes.


----------



## MikeK

Montrovant said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does this show qualify as fantasy?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really need to ask if there is something fantastic about a big dome covering a town?
> 
> I tuned this nonsense in somewhere near the end and returned to the last two episodes expecting to possibly find that the _dome_ was a metaphor.  But it wasn't.  It is just a really stupid, poorly acted waste of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think anything fantastic makes it part of the fantasy genre.  Is the dome alien in origin?  That might put it into the sci-fi category.  Is it supernatural, and will it lead to fear and death?  That might make it horror.
> 
> I think of fantasy as more about magic, sword & sorcery, dragons, etc.
Click to expand...

Okay.  Then we harbor different impressions of what fantasy is.

My idea of fantasy is something which does not and cannot exist in the known and tangible world.

Fantasy is a dream world.  It is the realm of infantile imaginings.  Whether these imaginings are possible is not relevant.  They do not exist within immediate reality, nor is their existence conceivable to the contemporary intellect.  

While some science fiction is conceivable, most (to me) is not.  So I will regard the latter category, e.g., time travel, as fantasy.


----------



## DGS49

Steven King's books mostly all take the same form.  You have people who are presumably normal, and they are confronted with a factor or person that is supernatural.  A malevolent car ("Christine').  A pet cemetery where the pets come back to life after they are buried there ("Pet Semetery").  In this case, a town that is enclosed in an impermeable force field of unknown origin.

The people are presumed to act normally to the supernatural factor.  That is King's formula, dating back to Salem's Lot.  Whether you call it a "fantasy" or "science fiction," or "rubbish" is up to you.  I stopped reading his stuff many years ago because of his irritating writing style.


----------



## DGS49

Did it come out in the TV series that the "dome" is not a dome?

The walls of the enclosure actually follow the borders of the town (shaped "like an athletic sock"), and they rise vertically to about 45,000 ft.  The top is also enclosed, so it would not be possible to come in from the stratosphere.

Just sayin'.  It ain't a "dome."


----------



## Noomi

^spoil sport.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

DGS49 said:


> Did it come out in the TV series that the "dome" is not a dome?
> 
> The walls of the enclosure actually follow the borders of the town (shaped "like an athletic sock"), and they rise vertically to about 45,000 ft.  The top is also enclosed, so it would not be possible to come in from the stratosphere.
> 
> Just sayin'.  It ain't a "dome."



In the show it is a sphere. They measured it, and found the exact center of it, it ain't a sock.


----------



## hortysir

Quantum Windbag said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did it come out in the TV series that the "dome" is not a dome?
> 
> The walls of the enclosure actually follow the borders of the town (shaped "like an athletic sock"), and they rise vertically to about 45,000 ft.  The top is also enclosed, so it would not be possible to come in from the stratosphere.
> 
> Just sayin'.  It ain't a "dome."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the show it is a sphere. They measured it, and found the exact center of it, _*it ain't a sock*_.
Click to expand...


Dante?
Is that you?


----------



## Politico

DGS49 said:


> Did it come out in the TV series that the "dome" is not a dome?
> 
> The walls of the enclosure actually follow the borders of the town (shaped "like an athletic sock"), and they rise vertically to about 45,000 ft.  The top is also enclosed, so it would not be possible to come in from the stratosphere.
> 
> Just sayin'.  It ain't a "dome."



Didn'y know that. But thanks for ruining it for the rest of us ass.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Politico said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did it come out in the TV series that the "dome" is not a dome?
> 
> The walls of the enclosure actually follow the borders of the town (shaped "like an athletic sock"), and they rise vertically to about 45,000 ft.  The top is also enclosed, so it would not be possible to come in from the stratosphere.
> 
> Just sayin'.  It ain't a "dome."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn'y know that. But thanks for ruining it for the rest of us ass.
Click to expand...


They did that in the 2nd fucking episode.


----------



## DGS49

But I have noted that in some of the promotional slots they pictured a dome over a town.  And the name of the book HINTS that it might be dome-shaped.


----------



## Amelia

I'm a little peeved that it switched from the promised mini-series to an open-ended series.  I committed to it specially because I liked the idea of watching a story which was completed in 13 episodes.

But now that it's clear that it has veered off course I'm glad to hear what would have happened if they'd stayed true to the book.


----------



## longknife

Well, it probably had just enough viewers to give the bean counters reasons to extend it for another season.

Ratings = $$$$$


----------



## Amelia

That's irony.  People like me gave them ratings.  So they screw us by not giving us what they promised.  

Next time I should let the show fail and just catch it on DVD.    They won't trick me again!


----------



## Noomi

We have to wait until next year to find out what happens. I don't wanna wait that long!


----------



## Moonglow

Amelia said:


> Anyone watching?



NO, not only no, but hell no, The Simpsons Movie version was much better, moved faster and was less boring.
I'm not really a Stephen King fan. My wife has every one of his books and wants to go to Maine on vacation to try and meet him. Me, I'd rather go to Amsterdam and smoke hash.


----------



## Moonglow

Noomi said:


> We have to wait until next year to find out what happens. I don't wanna wait that long!



Didn't you read the book?


----------



## Noomi

Moonglow said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have to wait until next year to find out what happens. I don't wanna wait that long!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you read the book?
Click to expand...


Nope. I had a flip through and it looks boring.


----------



## Moonglow

The last mini-series I watched an liked was Roots. The one about Horacio Hornblower was ok.


----------



## Sarah G

Watched a couple of episodes, an outdated concept and the scenarios every single week got on my nerves.  

I'm done.


----------



## Alfalfa

Sarah G said:


> Watched a couple of episodes, an outdated concept and the scenarios every single week got on my nerves.
> 
> I'm done.



The writing is aimed at children and women.


----------



## Montrovant

Moonglow said:


> The last mini-series I watched an liked was Roots. The one about Horacio Hornblower was ok.



The Dune mini-series from the ScyFy channel was good!


----------



## MikeK

Moonglow said:


> The last mini-series I watched an liked was Roots. The one about Horacio Hornblower was ok.


Are you watching _Homeland?_ 

How about _Boardwalk Empire?_ 

Did you watch _The Wire?_ 

_Band of Brothers?_

_Upstairs/Downstairs?_

_Downton Abbey?_

_The Sopranos?_

All are (or were) excellent in every way; script continuity, sets, costumes, acting, musical scores.  Compared to those masterpieces, productions like this "Dome" nonsense are a cheap waste of time.

Another season of _Downton Abbey_ is almost in the can and will be running soon -- and I am looking forward with great anticipation.  Everything the BBC does is good, but this one is great!


----------



## Montrovant

MikeK said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last mini-series I watched an liked was Roots. The one about Horacio Hornblower was ok.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you watching _Homeland?_
> 
> How about _Boardwalk Empire?_
> 
> Did you watch _The Wire?_
> 
> _Band of Brothers?_
> 
> _Upstairs/Downstairs?_
> 
> _Downton Abbey?_
> 
> _The Sopranos?_
> 
> All are (or were) excellent in every way; script continuity, sets, costumes, acting, musical scores.  Compared to those masterpieces, productions like this "Dome" nonsense are a cheap waste of time.
> 
> Another season of _Downton Abbey_ is almost in the can and will be running soon -- and I am looking forward with great anticipation.  Everything the BBC does is good, but this one is great!
Click to expand...


None of those qualify as a mini-series I don't think.  Maybe Band of Brothers or Upstairs/Downstairs, I never watched them and don't know if they were a mini-series or just a regular series.

Although to be fair, Under the Dome isn't a mini-series either.


----------



## waltky

What a lame ending.


----------



## MikeK

Montrovant said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last mini-series I watched an liked was Roots. The one about Horacio Hornblower was ok.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you watching _Homeland?_
> 
> How about _Boardwalk Empire?_
> 
> Did you watch _The Wire?_
> 
> _Band of Brothers?_
> 
> _Upstairs/Downstairs?_
> 
> _Downton Abbey?_
> 
> _The Sopranos?_
> 
> All are (or were) excellent in every way; script continuity, sets, costumes, acting, musical scores.  Compared to those masterpieces, productions like this "Dome" nonsense are a cheap waste of time.
> 
> Another season of _Downton Abbey_ is almost in the can and will be running soon -- and I am looking forward with great anticipation.  Everything the BBC does is good, but this one is great!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of those qualify as a mini-series I don't think.  Maybe Band of Brothers or Upstairs/Downstairs, I never watched them and don't know if they were a mini-series or just a regular series.
> 
> Although to be fair, Under the Dome isn't a mini-series either.
Click to expand...

What is the difference between a series and a mini-series?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Noomi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have to wait until next year to find out what happens. I don't wanna wait that long!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you read the book?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. I had a flip through and it looks boring.
Click to expand...


I bought the book and just couldn't get through it. 
Stephen King is of course a great story teller...but he has always tended to overwrite. 
And this book is the most over-written book he has ever done. Pages and pages of describing minor events in the book, and pages of getting into constant side-bar mini-stories within the story. It was a herculean effort to get as far as I did.

  As for the series...like so many of these types of low budget shows - they start getting ridiculous. Characters start doing things they would never do, and over-react to minor things. Not to mention some pretty bad acting. And the way they ended the season?? WTF was that?


----------



## Montrovant

MikeK said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you watching _Homeland?_
> 
> How about _Boardwalk Empire?_
> 
> Did you watch _The Wire?_
> 
> _Band of Brothers?_
> 
> _Upstairs/Downstairs?_
> 
> _Downton Abbey?_
> 
> _The Sopranos?_
> 
> All are (or were) excellent in every way; script continuity, sets, costumes, acting, musical scores.  Compared to those masterpieces, productions like this "Dome" nonsense are a cheap waste of time.
> 
> Another season of _Downton Abbey_ is almost in the can and will be running soon -- and I am looking forward with great anticipation.  Everything the BBC does is good, but this one is great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of those qualify as a mini-series I don't think.  Maybe Band of Brothers or Upstairs/Downstairs, I never watched them and don't know if they were a mini-series or just a regular series.
> 
> Although to be fair, Under the Dome isn't a mini-series either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the difference between a series and a mini-series?
Click to expand...


A regular series is longer, will almost never be more than an hour an episode, and continues for multiple seasons (given good enough ratings).

A mini-series often has longer episodes, fewer of them, and is not intended to go on for multiple seasons.  It is more like a very long movie broken up into a few segments.

That, at least, is my understanding of the terms.

To use the example I gave earlier, the Dune mini-series was, if I remember correctly, three parts of two hours each.

The average series on US television is 22-24 episodes, or 10-13 episodes on premium-type channels.

British television follows a much different formula, and their regular series are often short like US mini-series are.  However, there is still the difference that a mini-series is usually a one-time thing and not something which occurs over multiple seasons.


----------



## DGS49

Reading the book (as I did) would be no help here.  They deviated from the book drastically, in order to set it up as a continuing series.  At the end of the book, for example, Big Jim and Junior are both dead.  Obviously in the series, they will continue to be the Bad Guys for the coming year.

As for Steven King's "over-writing," I long ago attributed that to his discipline as a writer.  He has a personal practice of writing X words a day, and he does that even if he hasn't decided where he wants to take the main story line.  So he goes off on tangents for page after page, then eventually (when he decides what to do) comes back to the main story line.

Just my theory.


----------



## MikeK

Montrovant said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of those qualify as a mini-series I don't think.  Maybe Band of Brothers or Upstairs/Downstairs, I never watched them and don't know if they were a mini-series or just a regular series.
> 
> Although to be fair, Under the Dome isn't a mini-series either.
> 
> 
> 
> What is the difference between a series and a mini-series?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A regular series is longer, will almost never be more than an hour an episode, and continues for multiple seasons (given good enough ratings).
> 
> A mini-series often has longer episodes, fewer of them, and is not intended to go on for multiple seasons.  It is more like a very long movie broken up into a few segments.
> 
> That, at least, is my understanding of the terms.
> 
> To use the example I gave earlier, the Dune mini-series was, if I remember correctly, three parts of two hours each.
> 
> The average series on US television is 22-24 episodes, or 10-13 episodes on premium-type channels.
> 
> British television follows a much different formula, and their regular series are often short like US mini-series are.  However, there is still the difference that a mini-series is usually a one-time thing and not something which occurs over multiple seasons.
Click to expand...

Okay.

I tend to refer to all of them as _series._  But since you've cleared up the difference, one very excellent BBC _mini-series_ I neglected to mention is _Parade's End._  It's very well done and if they don't run it again I will buy it.  That's how good it is.  

It consists of only four episodes but is superb in every way.  

Another really fine BBC production is _Gosford Park._  It isn't a series but is well worth watching for.  (They run it about twice a year on PBS.)


----------



## DGS49

With nothing better to do, I watched the first two episodes of Season 2 of Under the Dome last night.  Two of the main characters - one of whom was a major reason for watching the show - were killed off.  But of course, since this is Steven King, just because they are dead doesn't mean they aren't going to be included in the show every week.  We'll see.

The plot lines are so bizarre the writers ought to be embarrassed.


----------

